# Powering a Perm. Fish house



## northdakotakid

Just wondering what you guys use to power your perm. fish houses..

batteries w/ inverter or generator..solar panels, how big and how well do they work.

We are making a very large family fish house 8 x 16 with stove, forced air ducted furnace, tv with satelite..... so there is really allot of power needs.

I appreciate the help !!


----------



## northdakotakid

bump


----------



## drjongy

Below is my answer to your question you listed in the open forum:

For that much power you would be best suited to get a generator. I have a 2800 watt inverter generator that gives us plenty of clean power, plus it is really quiet. Still nice to have some 12 volt light fixtures and such for use as well, so you don't always have to run the generator or in case of generator trouble. In our house we have 110 V, 12 V, and gas lighting. We also have an invertor to run the celing fan and stereo/satellite if needed.

Here is a picture from the inside of our house.

[siteimg]1886[/siteimg]


----------



## Duckslayer100

That is the sickest house i have ever seen...

props to you!!! :beer:


----------



## drjongy

The best part about this house is that with the hydraulic lift system we can go from fishing to on the move in less than 5 minutes. Most of the time we just keep it in one place, however, and go portable for the day if needed. Last year on LOW we only moved the house twice and fished out of it most of the season as the action was awesome. Hopefully it's the same this year...I can't wait!!


----------



## drjongy

The house already was setup that way when we bought it. The ceiling fan is 110 V, but we do have an inverter if needed. We have bought a few things from icehousesupply.com, it is a great site if you're looking for accessories.


----------



## KEN W

That's a fishhouse????

Where does one buy those?


----------



## drjongy

We bought it from someone here in GF last fall. He had it for several years and used it about a weekend a year. We saw it sitting behind his business for over a year and decided to ask about it. Apparently the frame was built in Perham and the rest of the house in Bemidji by a company no longer in business. I believe the house was built for a resort initially. We concluded the house is about 10 years old, which would certianly make the design a little ahead of its time. Now you see drop-down houses all over the place, but this has mainly been in the last few years. Having an 8x20 hydraulic house then would have been something else...I bet if they were making these today they probably wouldn't have gone out of business. 10 years ago I imagine you would have a very hard time selling an ice house that cost several thousand...today it doesn't seem quite as crazy (still a little, though)!


----------



## drjongy

Here's a couple more pictures from the inside of the house, one looking towards the front as well. I still can't believe we were lucky enough to stumble on this house last year. As far as the design and layout of the house we couldn't be happier...if you're looking at building a house I would take a look at this setup as it really opens things up and maximizes space.

[siteimg]3004[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3006[/siteimg]


----------



## njsimonson

Ok...now the question that we're all wondering...how much did you get it for? And for tax dorks, how did you write it off?


----------



## drjongy

My friend and I went in together and bought it for $7000. Cheaper than new ones we looked at that were only 6 1/2 x 14. Plus we used it this summer for a while as a camper at Devils Lake.

Couldn't quite figure a way to get any tax breaks. I suppose I could start seeing patients on the ice over the weekends at LOW. :lol:

Can anyone tell I've had a slow day at work? I bet half of my schedule cancelled because of the weather. At least we should be making some ice...as long as the wind doesn't rip it apart.


----------



## dblkluk

> And for tax dorks, how did you write it off?


Hey if you sleep in it and take a dump in it, its considered a 2nd home. Theres your write off! :beer: 
Nice shanty!


----------



## njsimonson

Good one dblkluk! LOL.

Yeah, its been an interesting couple of days as only a few clients are coming in.

Had one Defendant picked up on a DUI at 12:30 a.m. monday morning. Who gets hammered and goes cruising around in a BLIZZARD in the middle of the night, sheesh!


----------



## dpx814

OMG!! That is one posh ice house. Props! You mentioned that you had it out on LOTW last year. Where do you fish? I have a buddy who's father has taken ill these last few years so we go up each year to their cabin on Birch Beach and set up their two (what I thought) were really nice hosues so he doesn't have to worry about getting set up. We usually end up moving about every other weekend through Jan and Feb.

As far as power goes, we only really power a few lights and a 12V fan to circulate the heat. However on some other houses I've been in, a good 4 Stroke Generator seems to be the way to go. Very quiet and fuel efficient.


----------



## drjongy

We fished out of Zipple Bay last year.


----------

